# Sticky  A few tidbits for those who are dosing



## drhank (Aug 3, 2009)

*Need to know how much of what you should add?*

Reef Chemistry Calculator

*Want to know how to make it?*

Chemistry and the Aquarium

*How about some info on Kalk?*

What Your Grandmother Never Told You About Lime by Randy Holmes-Farley - Reefkeeping.com


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Good thread hopefully a stickie.


And followup to the original:

An Improved Do-it-Yourself Two-Part Calcium and Alkalinity Supplement System by Randy Holmes-Farley - Reefkeeping.com


Sources for materials:

calcium choride: Ice melter for sidewalk/roads. Also hardener for concrete. Try redimix concrete places. Ask for calcium chloride not the brand name.

Cal-chlor is the anhydrous version 94-96% calcium chloride. Dow flake, tetra flake and most others are dihydrous (2 waters) and are 78%-81% calcium chloride.


Magnesium chloride (rarely) ice melter. landscaping (usually not dry). 

I get both from a local industrial supplier in 50 pound bags. Costs are $40 or so total for both bags.

Also the cal-chlor is available in 25 pound bags for about $8 from a local redimix. They looked at me kinda funny and asked what I wanted them for. Then they just gave me a bag no charge.

Epsom salts, baking soda, and Mtrs. Wages pickling lime (Kalk) from the local grocery/drug store.


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

Great thread. Thanks to you both for these contributions.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Thread stuck, thanks.


----------

